# l'iPod de Nazareth



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2005)

Il y a qulques temps, ma chérie a mis dans son sac mon iPod... et une bouteille d'au ouverte :affraid:

Ce qui devait arriver devait arriver  :casse:
et l'iPod fut trempé  plus moyen de le rallumer, mais il montait quand même comme DD externe... 
Je l'ai laissé branché non-stop histoire qu'il chauffe un peu :hosto:, au bout de 48h il remarchait  MAIS la moitié de l'écran était HS :mouais:

Pas moyen que ça remarche, démarche auprès d'un appel center pour des réparations: ils n'en font pas 


Et là un mois après le MIRACLE: 

IL REMARCHE !!!!!!! :king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2005)

*Et*
il transforme l'eau en vin ton ipod ?


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et*
> il transforme l'eau en vin ton ipod ?


Malheureusement pas,

pour ce qui est du vin, c'est l'iBook qui est un fin connaiseur (il a déjà bu du blanc  mais ça c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Juillet 2005)

La fiabilité des produits Apple, c'est pas une légende.


----------



## Fillolon (30 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> La fiabilité des produits Apple, c'est pas une légende.



j'suis pas persduadé moi que les ipods soient plus costauds ques les autres balladeurs mp3 du marché.je trimballe encore un vieux creative jukebox de 20 gigas que doit bien dater de cinq ans, a l'époque les ipods existaient pas; l'un des tout premiers de cette capacité et bien il a connu l'eau de mer, le sable, la pluie, les voyages, les remue ménages de cartable au lycée,il est tombé a terre bien des fois, des transferts en veux tu en voila de toutes sortes de fichiers, et il fonctionne toujours impec avec un son de la qualité d'un ipod.
http://www.nomadworld.com/products/Jukebox_20GB/


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et*
> il transforme l'eau en vin ton ipod ?



On m'demande ?


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On m'demande ?


Tu bois de l'eau, et tu pi**** du vin?


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

T'as eu de la chance :affraid:
Normalement pour tout engin électronique trempé dans de l'eau, la consigne c'est : tout débrancher, et le laisser sécher à température ambiante.
En le faisant marché à l'état mouillé t'aurais pu tout cramer ! 

Si ça n'est pas une preuve de la fiabilité des iPod...


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et là un mois après le MIRACLE:
> 
> IL REMARCHE !!!!!!! :king:



Morale de l'histoire ne pretez jamais rien d'éléctronique à une fille !!! 

_ps : sauf les filles de macG bien sûr _


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Morale de l'histoire ne pretez jamais rien d'éléctronique à une fille !!!
> 
> _ps : sauf les filles de macG bien sûr _





Oui enfin ca dépend lesquelles , filles de macg


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a qulques temps, ma chérie a mis dans son sac mon iPod... et une bouteille d'au ouverte :affraid:
> 
> Ce qui devait arriver devait arriver  :casse:
> et l'iPod fut trempé  plus moyen de le rallumer, mais il montait quand même comme DD externe...
> ...



Moralité : iPod ou Chérie, il faut choisir !


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moralité : iPod ou Chérie, il faut choisir !



Le choix est vite fait 







Qu'est ce qu'ils sont beau !!!


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

le mien est tombé en panne toute une journée et piouf le lendemain matin s'est repartie


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

L'essentiel est d'avoir la foi,


n'est-ce pas Argothian22, le grand confesseur?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le grand confesseur?


:modo: En *un *seul mot! 
(je ne parle pas de Sonny   )


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel est d'avoir la foi,
> 
> 
> n'est-ce pas Argothian22, le grand confesseur?



Ah pas de '22" entre nous !!


[size=-1]La foi est trop souvent le contraire de la bonne foi, et l'homme de foi ressemble  alors, à s'y méprendre, à l'homme sans foi.[/size]*[size=-1][/size]*


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah pas de '22" entre nous !!
> 
> 
> [size=-1]La foi est trop souvent le contraire de la bonne foi, et l'homme de foi ressemble  alors, à s'y méprendre, à l'homme sans foi.[/size]


Et l'homme de Loi a-t-il la foi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le choix est vite fait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celui en bas à gauche, son "petit" nom, c'est pas Hal ?


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celui en bas à gauche, son "petit" nom, c'est pas Hal ?



c'est qui hal !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui hal !!



Un des acteurs de





Ca y est, j'ai retrouvé sa photo :


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Oulah, pour la fiabilite, je dis chapeau  : mon iPod a deux ans, il s'est mange des coups, a beaucoup voyage, il n'a plus l'autonomie du debut mais elle est toujours excellente  et j'ai lance l'hardware test y a pas longtemps et il a absolument tout reussi :love: (vaudrait plutot mieux au prix ou je l'ai paye a l'epoque et en sachant que c'est un peu mon disque externe aussi  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oulah, mon iPod a deux ans, il s'est mange des coups



Tu entretiens une relation SM (non ! Pas SuperMoquette) avec lui ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Non mais je suis souvent tres pressee et pas tres soigneuse


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui hal !!


Lui, c'est Al Bundy  (l'idole des jacky )


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Lui, c'est Al Bundy  (l'idole des jacky )



Ah lui je le connais !! c'est pas mon idole ouf !! j'suis pas un jacky ....

... mais sa fille pwaouah !!


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah lui je le connais !! c'est pas mon idole ouf !! j'suis pas un jacky ....
> 
> ... mais sa fille pwaouah !!


Ahh... Kelly Bundy :love:

























PS: il y a deux photos... :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ahh... Kelly Bundy :love:





			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> PS: il y a deux photos... :rose:






Où ça les deux photos ???


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Où ça les deux photos ???


Cherches et tu trouveras


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Cherches et tu trouveras



Puta.. je suis au boulot (enfin en stage) !!


*Forbidden*

  You don't have permission to access /old_site/pics/2_Kelly_Bundy.jpg on this server.  

  Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.racchvs.com Port 80


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Puta.. je suis au boulot (enfin en stage) !!
> 
> 
> *Forbidden*
> ...


Trouvé  Et moi ça passe au boulot


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Trouvé  Et moi ça passe au boulot



J'imagine que si c'est forbidden c'est que c'est bien ...

Et bien ils sont laxiste à la mairie sur  les sites où tu peux aller !!


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que si c'est forbidden c'est que c'est bien ...
> 
> Et bien ils sont laxiste à la mairie sur  les sites où tu peux aller !!


Ils ont une drôle de gestion informatique ici :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me rappelle mon premier iPod...
> Avant j'avais un creative jukebox 30GB  et mon neveu l'a emmené ..... ou ça ? aux chiottes !  (à 9 ans on ne lit pas aux chiottes c'est sur c'est chiant)...
> bref, v'la ti pas qu'il part aux water avec mon joujou et ......................... plouf :affraid:
> ben lui il a pas remarché.. même en le laissant sécher 3 mois (je parle du baladeur pas du neveu  )
> ...


 Je suis pourtant surprise de voir la propreté éclatante qu'il a gardé quand j'ai vu l'iPod de certains amis après tout juste un an 

J'avais un peu peur parce qu'il se fait vieux mais j'en ai eu la preuve avec l'hardware test, il est encore aussi bon qu'au premier jour :love:


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moralité : iPod ou Chérie, il faut choisir !



Les ptites amies, c'est mieux, au moins tu as la garantie d'avoir un service après vente complet. Et tu peut y mettre fin quand tu veut, prolonger la garantie d'1 jour ou pas.


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Les ptites amies, c'est mieux, au moins tu as la garantie d'avoir un service après vente complet. Et tu peut y mettre fin quand tu veut, prolonger la garantie d'1 jour ou pas.





Piouf même pas vrai et le contrat de mariage alors ?  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf même pas vrai et le contrat de mariage alors ?  :mouais:



C'est quoi le "contrat de mariage" ? ce mot m'est inconnu.


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le "contrat de mariage" ? ce mot m'est inconnu.





A ses jeunes et futur étudiant en droit tu es , ca promet


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A ses jeunes et futur étudiant en droit tu es , ca promet


 Revenons a nos moutons, on parlait d'iPods je crois


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Revenons a nos moutons, on parlait d'iPods je crois




Ah oui mon ipod mini est génial costaud comme tout


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Revenons a nos moutons, on parlait d'iPods je crois



J'ai mon iPod 3G depuis décembre 2003 et pas un seul problème, juste quelques micro rayures. Mais bon je lui met un ptite housse iSkin et dieu qu'il se sent bien dedans!  :love: 
Un truc chiant : la base des écouteurs blancs est crade (limite jaune) je n'arrive pas à la nettoyer.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui mon ipod mini est génial costaud comme tout


Effectivement dans le sac de ma chérie :love:, outre l'iPod et la bouteille d'eau, il y avait aussi son iPod mini (cadeau de noël  )
Et il n'a rien eu  c'est résistant comme tout ces petites bêtes


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Un truc chiant : la base des écouteurs blancs est crade (limite jaune) je n'arrive pas à la nettoyer.


:hosto: Ben, lave toi les oreilles


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Un truc embetant avec les écouteurs ipod c quand tu as perdu les mousses pour les écouteurs ! Après en , je n'ai plus de mousse et c dur de mettre les écouteurs  .


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Un truc chiant : la base des écouteurs blancs est crade (limite jaune) je n'arrive pas à la nettoyer.



C'est une blague là ...


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: Ben, lave toi les oreilles



 quand je dis la "base" je parle du petit bout de plastique qui assure la liaison entre le fil de l'écouteur et l'iPod.  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> quand je dis la "base" je parle du petit bout de plastique qui assure la liaison entre le fil de l'écouteur et l'iPod.  :mouais:


J'ai eu le même souci avec mes premiers écouteurs. Au bout d'un an, le plastique noircit et prend une tonalité gris-jaune du plus crade effet.

Quelque temps plus tard la gaine en plastique s'est détachée au niveau de la "fourchette" (là où le fil se divise en deux)... j'ai donc acheté de nouveaux écouteurs. On en trouve des originaux d'iPod, neufs, sur eBay pour 10-15 euros


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

on a éclaté un de mes écouteur en faisant de l'électro sur mac ibook!


----------

